# World's Top 10 Scariest Cliff Walks



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 24, 2013)

World's Top 10 Scariest Cliff Walks - by Caroline Morse/ Smarter Travel Staff/ SmarterTravel.com






 - (Photo: Hiker Sitting at Edge of Cliff Walk via Shutterstock)


Richard


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 24, 2013)

Kalalau Trail, Kauai, Hawaii

What a beautiful but challenging hike!

The first 1/2 miles is all uphill on what seems to be a completely unmaintained trail. After that the trail is pretty good for the next 2 miles to the beach. Then you can go on to a waterfall, to Kalalau beach or back to the trailhead. 

You need a permit to go the full 11 miles to Kalalau beach. Along the way you'll pass the part of the trail where you're 500 feet of shear cliff and on a 1 1/2 foot wide trail.



			
				Hawaii state parks website said:
			
		

> The Kalalau Trail provides the only land access to this part of the rugged coast. Originally built in the late 1800s, portions of the trail were rebuilt in the 1930s. A similar foot trail linked earlier Hawaiian settlements along the coastline. The trail traverses 5 valleys before ending at Kalalau Beach where it is blocked by sheer, fluted cliffs (pali). The 11-mile trail is graded but almost never level as it crosses above towering sea cliffs and through lush valleys. The trail drops to sea level at the beaches of Hanakapi'ai and Kalalau. The first 2 miles of the trail, from Ha’ena State Park to Hanakapi’ai Beach, make a popular day hike.
> 
> ADVISORY:  You may be exposed to the following hazards in this park:
> 
> ...


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 24, 2013)

I agree that driving on some of those mountain pass hairpin turns in Colorado can be just as scary.
_Hey, Colorado... invest in some guardrails, why dontcha?_

Cliffs of Moher? <snort>
There's no reason to scare people away from one the most visited natural attractions in Ireland. Go to the visitor centre, stay on the marked paths, and no worries. And it's closer to Shannon or Ennis than to Galway.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 24, 2013)

*Also From Ireland*

Dun Aonghasa Fort - Inis Mor





David's foot near the edge!





View to his left!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 24, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Kalalau Trail, Kauai, Hawaii
> 
> What a beautiful but challenging hike!
> 
> ...





Equally dangerous, if not more so is the Nu'alolo Cliff Trail that connections the Nu'alolo and 'Awa'awapuhi Trails.  In the trickiest part of that trail it's about 2000 feet down, and at best the trail is 1-1/2 feet wide.  At times there is no trail at all and you need simply pick your way along a gravelly slope.  and if it's been raining it's muddy slippery as well.






















Here's video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RIlymcoXmY


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 24, 2013)

I had to stop watching, lest I gave myself a heart attack.
I think it needs to be said, "Some folks are idiots."
.
Danger on the Trails in Florida: "Tree Root Tripping."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 24, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> I had to stop watching, lest I gave myself a heart attack.
> I think it needs to be said, "Some folks are idiots."
> .
> Danger on the Trails in Florida: "Tree Root Tripping."



I love the trail.  The Nu'alolo-Cliff-'Awa'awapuhi loop day hike IMHO is the most spectacular day hike on Kaua'i.  Decidedly better than doing the first part of the Kalalau with the hike to the waterfall.

But no way would I do the Cliff Trail when it's raining and muddy.  It's exciting, but really quite doable, in dry weather.  But maintaining footing on a cliff surface composed of muddy Kaua'i red dirt???  That's beyond my boundary.

Of course the Cliff Trail, even when wet, is nothing compared to El Caminito del Rey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 25, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> I had to stop watching, lest I gave myself a heart attack.  I think it needs to be said, "Some folks are idiots."



I must admit in my DH's case, it was a good thing his mother and I were down at the bottom of the hill that led up to the fort and the cliffs.  I don't think her heart could have taken seeing him there . . . and I would have been fussing too!

When we went to the Cliffs of Moher (one of the featured cliffs in the article), it was very windy and we did stay on the sidewalk trails, far away from the edge.

I have a tinge of vertigo and could never get close enough to see "over" so I avoid such places.  My hubby?  Yep sometimes even I think he's an idiot.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 25, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> I had to stop watching, lest I gave myself a heart attack.
> I think it needs to be said, "Some folks are idiots."
> .
> Danger on the Trails in Florida: "Tree Root Tripping."



We have those same dangers in Louisiana!  :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kwindham (Aug 25, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> I must admit in my DH's case, it was a good thing his mother and I were down at the bottom of the hill that led up to the fort and the cliffs.  I don't think her heart could have taken seeing him there . . . and I would have been fussing too!
> 
> When we went to the Cliffs of Moher (one of the featured cliffs in the article), it was very windy and we did stay on the sidewalk trails, far away from the edge.
> 
> I have a tinge of vertigo and could never get close enough to see "over" so I avoid such places.  My hubby?  Yep sometimes even I think he's an idiot.



My DH is much more agile and sure footed than I am and does this kind of stuff too, not me, I stay back from the edge!


----------



## persia (Aug 25, 2013)

A different list:

http://webecoist.momtastic.com/2009/10/06/sheer-drops-of-scenic-beauty-10-most-amazing-cliffs/


----------



## deannak (Aug 31, 2013)

Newport Cliff Walk?  Really?? 

I'd vote to replace that one with Angel's Landing in Zion.  Now that's a scary hike!  I didn't think I was afraid of heights until I got halfway up this one...  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maartenconijn/7998599177/


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Top 10 Most Dangerous Roads in the World*

These look pretty terrifying. Top 10 Most Dangerous Roads in the World


----------



## deannak (Sep 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> These look pretty terrifying. Top 10 Most Dangerous Roads in the World



Now that one looks bad!  

I've actually been on a couple of others on the list, though.  I've done the Dalton Highway in Alaska and the Luxor to Hurghada drive in Egypt.  Neither of them seemed particularly terrifying.  

On the other hand, that road in Bolivia?  No way!


----------



## Greg G (Sep 10, 2013)

In Season 2 of Ice Road Truckers (IRT):  Deadliest Roads,  they were in South America driving the Yungas Road.

Greg


----------

